
I laugh so hard I get tears: Hacker News Onion (Twitter feed) - gw666
https://twitter.com/HackerNewsOnion
======
DarkTree
> Hackathon Developer Gets Development Environment Working With Two Whole
> Hours To Go

This one just hits home with anytime I try to program on a different computer.

"Ok, I have 5 hours to program, let's do this" ... 4 hours later ... "Ok, all
my sublime plugins and themes are installed, let's start coding!"

~~~
detaro
I don't know if it is good or bad that I don't have an environment I rely on
that much

~~~
DarkTree
ha yeah that was definitely an exaggeration. I don't think many people _need_
a complex environment, it's more about personal preference. If I can do a one-
time setup that saves me time on all of my future projects, rather than take
longer to complete each project, that overhead is well worth it to me.

------
pizzeys
I made a dumb thing a while ago you can play with to try and differentiate
between them and real HN quotes:
[http://hack.pizzey.me/](http://hack.pizzey.me/)

It's usually pretty easy due to the predictable format of HN Onion, but when
you get one that doesn't follow that form it can be amusingly difficult.

------
Toast_
>Recruiter mistakenly hires real ninja.

>Team finds this totally sweet until ninja commits seppuku when told to use
graphical IDE.

------
pvaldes
Mime type interviewed for the first time.

Says: <comment></comment>

